# Displayport 1.2 Monitor auf Displayport 1.4 Graka?



## Ryan1234 (8. September 2016)

Hallo,
ich hab folgendes Problem:
Wenn ich meine neue Graka (Asus RX 470) mit meinem Monitor (aoc g2460pf) über displayport verbinde fängt der Bildschirm an zu flackern aber nur wenn die wiederholfrequenz über 120hz beträgt.
sprich bei 120hz und weniger alles ok aber drüber fängt es zu flackern an
habe herausgefunden das mein monitor nur displayport 1.2 unterstützt und die Graka 1.4 bzw 1.3a.
Wenn ich nun meinen Bildschirm über Dvi anschließen würde,klappt es dann ?
Ich frage so blöd weil ich kein dvi kabel da habe und nicht umsonst eins für 30 euro kaufen möchte
Bin sehr dankbar für jede antwort


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. September 2016)

DVI ist von der Bandbreite noch wesentlich geringer als höhere versionen des DP. Wenn dein Monitor maximal DP1.2 unterstützt ist das nunmal das maximale was geht.


----------



## Ryan1234 (8. September 2016)

Also wenn ich ihn jetzt mit nem Dvi kabel anschließen würde dann sollte alles gehen oder ?


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. September 2016)

Wenn du ein DVI-Kabel benutzt geht noch weniger an Auflösung und Bildwiederholrate als mit DP1.2 da DVI älter und langsamer als der DP ist.

DP1.2 kann maximal 17,28 GBit/s übertragen, DVI kann nur 7,44 GBit/s.


----------



## JoM79 (8. September 2016)

DVI macht sowieso keinen, weil du dann kein Freesync mehr nutzen kannst.
War das schon bei der alten Karte vorhanden und hast du alle Ports probiert.
Btw, DP 1.3 und 1.4 sind abwärtskompatibel.


----------



## nur (8. September 2016)

Also,hat dein Moni freesync? Laut aoc specs nicht. hast den neusten 16.9.1 Treiber drauf? weil,laut Radeon Software Crimson Edition 16.9.1 Release Notes das Problem nun gefixt wurden sein soll?!? teste mal.


----------



## JoM79 (8. September 2016)

nur schrieb:


> Also,hat dein Moni freesync? Laut aoc specs nicht.





> [FONT=&quot]Konzipiert für anspruchsvolle Spieler, liefert das 24-Zoll-Display AOC G2460PF dank AMD FreeSync™ ein besonders flüssiges Gaming-Erlebnis. - See more at: G2460PF AOC-Monitor -  AOC[/FONT]


G2460PF AOC-Monitor -  AOC
Hmm...


----------



## nur (9. September 2016)

..oh sorry, schönheitsfehler meinerseits, dann im datenblatt hat ich nix dazu gefunden. ändert aber nix daran, dass die neusten treiber getestet werden sollen


----------



## Ryan1234 (9. September 2016)

Vielen Dank an alle,ja das Problem wurde mit dem 16.9.1 treiber gefixt


----------



## kaese2002 (29. Oktober 2016)

Hallo

Ich habe ein ähnliches Problem. Habe mir ne RX480 gegönnt und will die an nem BDM4065UC mit Displayport 1.2 betreiben. Leider krieg ich die Kombi nicht überredet 4K@60Hz zu liefern. Ich bin jedoch der Meinung, dass der Fehler bei der Karte liegen muss, da ich mein Displayport Kbal samt Monitor nun mal an mein  Board gesteckt hab. Von der Leistung (HD4600) mal abgesehen, hab ich hier jedoch die Möglichkeit 3840x2160@60Hz auszuwählen und widerzugeben. Jetzt stell ich mir grad die Frage, ob es am Displayport 1.4 der RX480 liegen kann, dass der 1.2er Port am Monitor damit nicht klar kommt, da mein Board Z87E-ITX nämlich auch nen 1.2 hat.  Während ich hier tippe, stelle ich grad fest, dass mein Kabel nur ein Displayport 1.2 Kabel ist.

Delock Kabel Displayport 1.2 Stecker - Stecker 2m, 4K: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Gibts da Unterschiede? 

Bitte um Meinungen.


----------



## JoM79 (29. Oktober 2016)

DP 1.4 ist abwärtskompatibel.
Hast du mal nen anderen Anschluss an der Karte probiert?


----------

